# Holy Ad Rape



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what the hell happened to the site? first thing that happens when i log in is anal rape via ads. the site seems to have slowed down by a huge margin too. what happened?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you know about it being sold?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

We knew this would happen,big business is big business.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> what the hell happened to the site? first thing that happens when i log in is anal rape via ads. the site seems to have slowed down by a huge margin too. what happened?


sell outs happened!

watch and you will understand


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Site sold, mods on power trip, Bullsnake's picture thread dead. Things have changed


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Boobah said:


> Site sold, mods on power trip, Bullsnake's picture thread dead. Things have changed


Yep...

What he said


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

lol, the funny part is that the ads use google sense so they show ads that reflect what is already in your browsing history.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Sad,very sad have you guys noticed Young is nowhere to be found lately??


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Sad,very sad have you guys noticed Young is nowhere to be found lately??


I'm not sure why anyone would be surprised about that...it's a business to him.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Sad,very sad have you guys noticed Young is nowhere to be found lately??


I believe he is on vacation right now. Not like having a real life and taking vacation exists.

Returns to power trip according to Boobah.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Sad,very sad have you guys noticed Young is nowhere to be found lately??


I believe he is on vacation right now. Not like having a real life and taking vacation exists.

Returns to power trip according to Boobah.
[/quote]

nah you dont count


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

This site is slow as sh*t now! Also, can someone inform me why Bullsnake's topics were removed, and boobah Boobah, mods are only on a power trip for somethings. In fact, I think I only ever see KSLS deleting things?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

P-fury makes around 200 bucks a month accordung to some stat site.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> Sad,very sad have you guys noticed Young is nowhere to be found lately??


I believe he is on vacation right now. Not like having a real life and taking vacation exists.

Returns to power trip according to Boobah.
[/quote]

nah you dont count
[/quote]

The hell I don't.

BAN 
BAN
BAN
BAN
BAN


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Back keep your off topic nonsense elsewhere.

This site has been a bit laggy lately, I thought we gots dem tech tzzeams now?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

kove32 said:


> This site is slow as sh*t now! Also, can someone inform me why Bullsnake's topics were removed, and boobah Boobah, mods are only on a power trip for somethings. In fact, I think I only ever see KSLS deleting things?


The funny pics threads which was taken over by Bullsnake for awhile was moved to the picture area of the lounge. Why? Picture Threads belong in Picture Page.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

^ Is A Masturbating Swan!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> This site is slow as sh*t now! Also, can someone inform me why Bullsnake's topics were removed, and boobah Boobah, mods are only on a power trip for somethings. In fact, I think I only ever see KSLS deleting things?


The funny pics threads which was taken over by Bullsnake for awhile was moved to the picture area of the lounge. Why? Picture Threads belong in Picture Page.
[/quote]

I don't even want to get this started again... The thread that Bullsnake took over and made awesome was moved to the HoF b/c with the site sold some of the mods had to flex their e-dick. It was moved to a picture page b/c mods realized it was the most dumbfuck thing in the world to fight over, but too many ego's got in the way of just putting it back in the regular Lounge.

b_ack locks USA vs. Canada threads, KSLS locks any thread that involves attractive women


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> locks any thread that involves attractive women


Think these will be safe?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Way to go bawb....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

clint eastwood is aging well... a little feminine but well









IBTL


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 post

IBTL


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no comment. im more sick of talking about issues then the actual issues themselves


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Central said:


> no comment. im more sick of talking about issues then the actual issues themselves


Or making issues out of stupid sh*t, and not focusing on the real problems?

(not related to Central) ->

Is it really a big deal that you have to click two more times to get to the funny picture thread? Are you SO lazy that you take time out of your day to complain about having to lift your finger two more times, because gravity does the other half for you? FAR more time complaining than it takes to "find" the thread, like we put some illusive cloak of invisibility over it and it constantly bounces around like Carmen Sandiego... Really?

What if people just kept adding pictures instead of bitching, and then it would always show up when you click "view new content"? I never have problems finding AQHU regardless of what section its in.

The rules of the site are pretty easy to follow and clearly spelled out, and it amazes me that people keep doing the same thing over and over... and then have the nerve to whine that a Mod did what they are supposed to do... likely a similar punishment as the first 10 times

Its like somebody telling you not to put your hand on the stove, and after every time you get burned you go to them and bitch about the burner being hot. After the 10th or so time you burn yourself and complain, you just look stupid and nobody cares what you have to say.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> This site is slow as sh*t now! Also, can someone inform me why Bullsnake's topics were removed, and boobah Boobah, mods are only on a power trip for somethings. In fact, I think I only ever see KSLS deleting things?


The funny pics threads which was taken over by Bullsnake for awhile was moved to the picture area of the lounge. Why? Picture Threads belong in Picture Page.
[/quote]

I don't even want to get this started again... The thread that Bullsnake took over and made awesome was moved to the HoF b/c with the site sold some of the mods had to flex their e-dick. It was moved to a picture page b/c mods realized it was the most dumbfuck thing in the world to fight over, but too many ego's got in the way of just putting it back in the regular Lounge.

b_ack locks USA vs. Canada threads, KSLS locks any thread that involves attractive women
[/quote]

I lock threads that break rules and when member bashing is non-stop. I am glad I do have a fan watching my moves. :wink wink:


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ægir said:


> no comment. im more sick of talking about issues then the actual issues themselves


Or making issues out of stupid sh*t, and not focusing on the real problems?

(not related to Central) ->

Is it really a big deal that you have to click two more times to get to the funny picture thread? Are you SO lazy that you take time out of your day to complain about having to lift your finger two more times, because gravity does the other half for you? FAR more time complaining than it takes to "find" the thread, like we put some illusive cloak of invisibility over it and it constantly bounces around like Carmen Sandiego... Really?

What if people just kept adding pictures instead of bitching, and then it would always show up when you click "view new content"? I never have problems finding AQHU regardless of what section its in.

The rules of the site are pretty easy to follow and clearly spelled out, and it amazes me that people keep doing the same thing over and over... and then have the nerve to whine that a Mod did what they are supposed to do... likely a similar punishment as the first 10 times

*Its like somebody telling you not to put your hand on the stove, and after every time you get burned you go to them and bitch about the burner being hot. After the 10th or so time you burn yourself and complain, you just look stupid and nobody cares what you have to say.*
[/quote]

That is the dumbest analogy ever... I give you a C+ for trying though! More like someone putting their hand on the stove because they are used to it being turned off.. now people like you are constantly leaving it on and saying "just don't touch it." Makes a bit more sense, but in all aspects, I'm not one to argue much. I just call the bullshit when I see it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Kove.......

USadBro?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Kove.......
> 
> USadBro?


Not really, I'm eating spaghetti


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

kove32 said:


> That is the dumbest analogy ever... I give you a C+ for trying though! More like someone putting their hand on the stove because they are used to it being turned off.. now people like you are constantly leaving it on and saying "just don't touch it." Makes a bit more sense, but in all aspects, I'm not one to argue much. I just call the bullshit when I see it.


I see what you are saying, but the rules have always been there clearly spelled out, black and white. It has nothing to do with the burner being on or off. Dont put your hand on it, pretty simple! If you want to keep gambling and pushing it, eventually you are going to get burned. If you get burned more than once, you are just stupid to expect something else. And If you complain about it, even after you were warned and experienced it first hand... you could have a mental disability, a helmet, and a bell around your neck.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Ægir said:


> That is the dumbest analogy ever... I give you a C+ for trying though! More like someone putting their hand on the stove because they are used to it being turned off.. now people like you are constantly leaving it on and saying "just don't touch it." Makes a bit more sense, but in all aspects, I'm not one to argue much. I just call the bullshit when I see it.


I see what you are saying, but the rules have always been there clearly spelled out, black and white. It has nothing to do with the burner being on or off. Dont put your hand on it, pretty simple! If you want to keep gambling and pushing it, eventually you are going to get burned. If you get burned more than once, you are just stupid to expect something else. And If you complain about it, even after you were warned and experienced it first hand... you could have a mental disability, a helmet, and a bell around your neck.
[/quote]

What rules are you talking about that relate to the picture thread? Because it kind of sounds like you're having a hissy fit


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Boobah said:


> That is the dumbest analogy ever... I give you a C+ for trying though! More like someone putting their hand on the stove because they are used to it being turned off.. now people like you are constantly leaving it on and saying "just don't touch it." Makes a bit more sense, but in all aspects, I'm not one to argue much. I just call the bullshit when I see it.


I see what you are saying, but the rules have always been there clearly spelled out, black and white. It has nothing to do with the burner being on or off. Dont put your hand on it, pretty simple! If you want to keep gambling and pushing it, eventually you are going to get burned. If you get burned more than once, you are just stupid to expect something else. And If you complain about it, even after you were warned and experienced it first hand... you could have a mental disability, a helmet, and a bell around your neck.
[/quote]

What rules are you talking about that relate to the picture thread? Because it kind of sounds like you're having a hissy fit
[/quote]

Im not talking about any rules and the picture thread, it was actually its own isolated paragraph. my point there was lazy people complaining about it being moved instead of carrying on...

Specifically the rules I am referring to would be the not posting nudity, using racial slurs, and keeping the AQHU stuff in there, not flooding everywhere else on the site... and its not because it offends me, its because it could offend other members and doesnt contribute anything positive.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been visiting and not posting here much simply because I see a few things happening that I dont like. Take it as you will but everyone here is guilty, and all this crap is doing nothing but scaring off new members.

1. What is this forum assistant bs? Seems like the people who are on here non stop all of a sudden got promoted to forum assistants? There isnt enough traffic on here any more to need that many mods. To many chiefs, not enough indians. All that happens here anymore is the mods fighting with the same people.

2. NON stop bitching. Mods and regular members, for christs sake shut the f*ck up and post something worth while. If I want porn, I will go to a porn site. If I want to see something funny, I will go to a site where they post something funny. On and on and on. This site used to be where I came to see pics of fish, talk about piranha, and bs with people about things I couldnt afford aquarium wise.

3. The owners and site admins arent gonna be on here much, so get over it. Its a business, not a personal site for them anymore. They just wanted the domain name.

I know I will get flamed, but I dont really give a crap. Those are the reasons why this site will never be like it used to be.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

maknwar said:


> I have been visiting and not posting here much simply because I see a few things happening that I dont like. Take it as you will but everyone here is guilty, and all this crap is doing nothing but scaring off new members.
> 
> 1. What is this forum assistant bs? Seems like the people who are on here non stop all of a sudden got promoted to forum assistants? There isnt enough traffic on here any more to need that many mods. To many chiefs, not enough indians. All that happens here anymore is the mods fighting with the same people.
> 
> ...


most sensible post ive read. and this coming from one of your "forum assistants"

i can attest, i am a member. i was given some limited mod power in FW topics to clean it up. i have. after my work has been done the title simply stayed. ill even attest to the fact that aside from what i already did, the title is useless and id rather be a senior member if not just a member.

maknwar, long time no talk. your words were a breath of fresh air


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks central, it wasnt a bash to you or anyone else. I just wanted to make sure everyone realized what they are doing. I havent posted much here because it just isnt the same. I go to work if I want to hear people complain. I come here to relaz and talk about the hobby I love best.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Thanks central, it wasnt a bash to you or anyone else. I just wanted to make sure everyone realized what they are doing. I havent posted much here because it just isnt the same. I go to work if I want to hear people complain. I come here to relaz and talk about the hobby I love best.


it actually took the recent events in the last 36 hours to wake me up to how much i love the hobby. how much i enjoy it day in and day out and how far ive slipped on pfury in associating with that hobby.

im going to say this at the risk of being a hypocrite. the lounge has gotten too important and too bloated and the hobby sections have been dying a slow death far too long. im getting back to the hobby boards guys. come with or dont, its your choice. enough of this lounge-fury. i just hope to see some of you in there


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I think your right central. I wouldnt mind seeing the lounge closed. The sites I go onto for planted tanks barely even have a lounge section. Its all about what the site was created for.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i dont really care about the rearranging of the lounge area or even the new site layout. all that matters to me is that there are f*cking ads everywhere and it feels like im on dialup when i try to load up a page. i cant blame mike for selling out. money is money and he wasnt around much, so why not make money off of a site that was probably costing him money before. i just wish that it hadn't happened. this is all news to me because i haven't been around lately, but man this sucks. does anyone know who owns pfury now?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Traveller said:


> +1 post
> 
> IBTL


Trav got suspended for this post....really???? That aint right...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You just gotta believe that the sun will shine tommorow. I love you.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You just gotta believe that the sun will shine tommorow. I love you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

10pointers said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


haaa!!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> +1 post
> 
> IBTL


Trav got suspended for this post....really???? That aint right...
[/quote]

Good...so much spam...guy posts 30 times A DAY


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Trav got suspended after being told several times to keep AQHU crap in AQHU. He ignored the request and therefore faced a suspension.


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Is the site still running slow for you guys?


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

ksls said:


> Trav got suspended after being told several times to keep AQHU crap in AQHU. He ignored the request and therefore faced a suspension.


I think we can be friends again


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Yungster said:


> Is the site still running slow for you guys?


I think that would be the general analysis of the thread, yes.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Yungster said:


> Is the site still running slow for you guys?


I honestly haven't noticed it too much


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

10pointers said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Home Alone said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned
[/quote]

P-Freak, 
Just to set the record straight my friend....Danny boy, Mr. Lahey, aka 10 pointers *HAS* contributed thousands of posts in the hobby forums over the last several years..







....However, you make an excellent point about Bullsnake!...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Home Alone said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned
[/quote]

I had 7000 posts in the hobby forums before I started this account lol

Had piranhas for 2-3 years but most my posts were in the Equipment, non-P and saltwater sections.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Home Alone said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned
[/quote]

both danny and bullsnake had contributed to the hobby threads long before you were a twinkle in p-fury's eye.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned
[/quote]

both danny and bullsnake had contributed to the hobby threads long before you were a twinkle in p-fury's eye.
[/quote]

Game set match point hyphen.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Listen, kid, until you can pick a fricken name and stick with it for more than a week, STFU or GTHO, seriously, you're easily one of the biggest jackwads to join this forum in years.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Home Alone said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned
[/quote]

Why does everyone think the hobby forums mean anything? The lounge has more posts than all the other threads combined. Now granted most of those are AQHU....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Listen, kid, until you can pick a fricken name and stick with it for more than a week, STFU or GTHO, seriously, you're easily one of the biggest jackwads to join this forum in years.
[/quote]
Easy old timer.. dont wanna poop ur diapers

/walks bawb out of the thread


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

10pointers said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned
[/quote]

I had 7000 posts in the hobby forums before I started this account lol

Had piranhas for 2-3 years but most my posts were in the Equipment, non-P and saltwater sections.
[/quote]

Quit argueing with em man..........I learned that awhile ago...You know the knowledge you have.....
It's not worth it.......anymore.....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I think this thread has run it's course!...Mods please close!...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hyphen said:


> hyphen, it's the hippy Danny here...check out my signature for the reason this site has gone downhill


Your a hypocrite bro because u know u dont contribute to anything in this hobby other than the lounge n how has bullsnake contributed other than the picture thread he abandoned
[/quote]

both danny and bullsnake had contributed to the hobby threads long before you were a twinkle in p-fury's eye.
[/quote]
as ive i, so you can take me off your 'funny' list anytime danny. im not even mad though. i know its in good humor


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Its not :laugh:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

still not mad








i mean, you were "once" a long time ago an active participant, leave, and come back with a new name reinventing yourself as a troll. fantastic. im glad at some past point in your time here you did something worhtwhile. im just letting you know hon, im remember the good old danny. you sir, have fallen a far distance from the old you.

you putting anyone on blast for being "worthless" is like hitler making a "meanest people" list. its just laughable and no one takes anything you say as anything deeper then background noise.
now carry on..


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay Central lol.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

OH Snap...Hitler Bomb!!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Okay Central lol.


dont get all sensitive now
i mean what you did in the past is what you did in the past. as it is with me too. but its what you do now that defines you. and the definition of 10pointers is a guy who roams around a fish website calling people out and telling them how they suck and how much better all these other people were in the past. someone who roams around throwing hissy phits about nothing just for the sake of getting attention. in short...a troll. so congrats on becoming our sites first 100% dedicated troll. im sure people in the future will use you as an example of how glorious this time in piranha-fury was. (sarcasm)

but we're still friends







youll deny it, but you know we are. talk to ya soon


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lmao 10 pointers = effin


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> Lmao 10 pointers = effin


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Da said:


> Well I think this thread has run it's course!...Mods please close!...


X2!!!!!!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Times they are a changing...........


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

P-guru, can u change 10 pointers name to "No Point"...cuz there's "No Point" listening to anything he says


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol okay cuz


----------

